# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Coprinopsis picacea

## Azuer

Otra especie fácil de reconocer en el campo por su porte relativamente grande y por el velo del sombrero que se rompe en parches fibrosos sobre un fondo oscuro.

----------

frfmfrfm (09-oct-2014),HUESITO (08-oct-2014),Los terrines (08-oct-2014),sergi1907 (08-oct-2014),willi (11-oct-2014)

----------


## HUESITO

Gracias por las magnificas fotos, la primera parece un cucurucho de chocolate con almendras.  :Smile:

----------


## Azuer

Pues sí, je, je, je... tienes razón. A partir de ahora habrá que llamarla la "seta crocanti"

----------


## frfmfrfm

Azuer una pregunta ¿ esta seta se come ?
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Azuer

Hola Francisco, no, no es comestible, que yo sepa. 
No es tóxica, pero es que es muy poco carnosa y además es muy efímera y se descompone muy rápidamente (se licúa)

----------

frfmfrfm (12-oct-2014)

----------

